# HR20/21/22/23/24 & R22 0x045? - Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100*
*HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187103

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

My receiver updated last night - what are the changes?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> My receiver updated last night - what are the changes?


Just posted the notes ...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

YouTube videos. Really? I never would have seen that one coming. That's Google. Since when is DirecTV friendly with Google (and vice-versa)?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

ATARI said:


> YouTube videos. Really? I never would have seen that one coming. That's Google. Since when is DirecTV friendly with Google (and vice-versa)?


Yep, I use it more with the HD-DVR than I ever did with my BDP. It's integrated into SmartSearch. But as the notes say, it's disabled until the f/w roll cycle is complete.

My apologies to the Mods if this discussion is premature.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks - I had fallen asleep on the couch and I	vaguely remember waking up and seeing the update - and it seemed hung up at 96% as I drifted back asleep and awake again several times. I was so confused this morning I had to check to see if the DVR really did update or I dreamed it.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, as of this morning still no update, I'll keep checking....looking forward to the Cinema trailers & Youtube videos (hopefully there is a sound drop out fix hidden somewhere in the FW).

Hidef2010


----------



## reggie (Jul 9, 2007)

Software downloaded around 2:30am yesterday. Nothing recorded all day. When I turn on the dvr it had a Storage Device error. It prompted me to reboot, but it came up with the same error. I unplugged the dvr to restart and it came up normally. System info said the software was updated at 9:12pm which was the time of the successful restart.


----------



## ckellogg5 (Oct 25, 2005)

Download started around 3ish yesterday morning and when it rebooted afterwards got error code 21. Tried the 30 min unplug, and tried to get to the diagnostics but to no avail. Now just waiting for the replacement to come after calling support.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

My hr23-700 took the update fine.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

"Doug Brott" said:


> Just posted the notes ...


Sounds cool hope I get it soon. My DVR is acting very funny right now. I hope this irons it out!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

So what's the "Improved Smart Search"?

Seems to have broken it on my R22. I search on San Antonio Spurs and it immediately says no matches. I get 15 hits on my R15. It always had several hits before this update. It also fails to find anything on a search for Syracuse, even though their game vs Michigan State is on ESPN Thursday evening in the guide.

EDIT: Typing in San Antonio Spurs brings up results. Searching on the recent searches for San Antonio Spurs returns no matches. So, now every time I search I have to type the whole thing in again instead of using recent searches. Thanks for the "Improvement" D*!


----------



## pikespeakhiker (Jul 27, 2008)

I have two HR21-700s. My main complaint had always been responsiveness to commands. Found out a big problem was the "remote id" broadcast which has a separate thread and commands to fix. Explained why my one HR21 (which used original remote) was always much slower than my other (which used a programmable).

I received the new release on both HR21s on 12/1. I have noticed a definite overall responsiveness improvement. Hard to quantify, but it feels like enough of a change that it isn't just me imagining an improvement. Will be interested in hearing what others think as well.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

pikespeakhiker said:


> I received the new release on both HR21s on 12/1. I have noticed a definite overall responsiveness improvement. Hard to quantify, but it feels like enough of a change that it isn't just me imagining an improvement. Will be interested in hearing what others think as well.


My first thought on this is that any responsiveness improvements may just be due to the reboot that comes with updated software. You may have to live with the new version a while before you can really make any determinations.

FWIW- still on 0x40c, installed 8/31, here.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

received this update on my 3 hr21s but not the hr20 yet. also it mentioned 3d capability. did not notice the utube. thats cool.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder if Netflix support is in the wiorks?


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

qwerty said:


> So what's the "Improved Smart Search"?
> 
> Seems to have broken it on my R22. I search on San Antonio Spurs and it immediately says no matches. I get 15 hits on my R15. It always had several hits before this update. It also fails to find anything on a search for Syracuse, even though their game vs Michigan State is on ESPN Thursday evening in the guide.
> 
> EDIT: Typing in San Antonio Spurs brings up results. Searching on the recent searches for San Antonio Spurs returns no matches. So, now every time I search I have to type the whole thing in again instead of using recent searches. Thanks for the "Improvement" D*!


yeah--- they have the worst search. cant auto record nj devils games on it. i still use ultimate tv to do that in case i forget to set them myself on my hr20-700. utv is an rca and works perfect.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I wonder if Netflix support is in the wiorks?


No it is not.


----------



## cr8f (Dec 5, 2010)

No update here either(last was 11-5).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

ATARI said:


> No it is not.


Well, it was just a thought.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

jdspencer said:


> Well, it was just a thought.


netflix will cost DTV money by taking away pay per view.


----------



## PewPotato (Dec 8, 2010)

I have an R-22 that got the 12/1 update.

We have a program set for weekly series record at priority 2 on a local NBC Channel. We also have the title of the show as an autorecord at priority 20 to catch re-runs on other stations.

On 12/7 the autorecord overrode the series record and recorded NBCe on channel 378e, which we don't get. We got a blank recording of "unauthorized content".

The history shows that the local series recording was cancelled: "This episode was cancelled because another matching program was scheduled to record."

We have had the same recording settings since September. It has recorded fine every week before this, so I'm assuming the issue is caused by the 12/1 software update. 

- autorecord is now recording channels that are not part of our package? 
- a lower priority recording override a higher priority recording?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My HR20-700 says the software is:
0x40c, Thu 8/26, 12:02a
Scheduled upgrade:Not scheduled.

Could this— the lack of update on this receiver— be due to another little message I found with The System Test: 

72 82 665 is the diagnostic code re:
"configured for the incorrect satellite dish. Call customer service and report code above."

Oh, great: Just ran it and then double checked: the "error" was maybe in error; it won't show now, only the one that I have no phone line attached at this time.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

Can anyone identify for me the previous version of software this new release replaced? I'm still on 0x040e.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR23 has 40e. I think the other HRs (not HR24) have 40d.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Got 0x452 this morning guess it is replacing 0x044F


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Got update this AM 0x0452 HR22-100

One of my units not on CE


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmmm, I wonder what went wrong with 044f?

My HR23 never updated to 44f, so now I wait for 452.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What'd be the current national release version for the HR20-700?
[Please!....]


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

My HR20-700 is still running 0x40, from 8/26/2010. A system test passed fine and I even tried to reboot with 02468 to have it look for new software, but it just re-downloaded and installed 0x40 again - so I have to think there is nothing newer for the HR20-700 at this time.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

NR rollouts typically occur overnight and are only pushed to receivers that have been authorized, so you cannot force it earlier than scheduled. This can take a week or two to reach all receivers. According to http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20-700, 0x0453 looks like the new NR.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

So why is the HR20-700 getting 453 when all of the others will be getting 452.
Must be something slightly different in that box. Assuming that the HR22s and HR23s are the same as the Hr21s.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> So why is the HR20-700 getting 453 when all of the others will be getting 452.
> Must be something slightly different in that box. Assuming that the HR22s and HR23s are the same as the Hr21s.


Each box may have very slight anomolies based on the hardware inside...while often the same....the firmware version numbers are different in the various series of HR HD DVRs from time to time....not unusual.


----------



## Woochifer (May 11, 2009)

pikespeakhiker said:


> I received the new release on both HR21s on 12/1. I have noticed a definite overall responsiveness improvement. Hard to quantify, but it feels like enough of a change that it isn't just me imagining an improvement. Will be interested in hearing what others think as well.


I just got the update today and I do notice improved responsiveness. Of course, the last two updates slowed my receiver to a crawl, so it wouldn't have been difficult to speed things up.

Before the latest update, I frequently saw lag times of 20+ seconds for a simple channel change (it also took forever for the receiver to acknowledge any button command from the remote), and sometimes close to a minute just to display the DVR playlist.

My receiver was blazing fast before the update earlier this year that added SmartSearch. Subsequent updates that added pictures with the channel info and 3D seem to have slowed things down even more. I've also had to occasionally do a hard reboot to unfreeze the receiver -- something I never had to do before.

Even though the current update looks promising, I would gladly trade any of these new "features" for some quicker response times and better reliability.



alv said:


> netflix will cost DTV money by taking away pay per view.


I doubt that, since Netflix is on a 28-day moratorium for new releases, and movies don't hit the Netflix streaming service until well after the PPV release window.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

_Before the latest update, I frequently saw lag times of 20+ seconds for a simple channel change (it also took forever for the receiver to acknowledge any button command from the remote), and sometimes close to a minute just to display the DVR playlist. _

There's a gent who's produced a nifty web based control page or three. I hope someone else will pop in and say where the link is, as I am away from my laptop that has it, and I couldn't retrace my steps to find which thread it is in. It's faster than the remote, and my remote isn't bad on my HR20-700. Not great, but usually not bad.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> NR rollouts typically occur overnight and are only pushed to receivers that have been authorized, so you cannot force it earlier than scheduled. This can take a week or two to reach all receivers. According to http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20-700, 0x0453 looks like the new NR.


Thanks, Bob, and Tombet. No doubt it'll be there when I hit the power button.....


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

just got this overnight in socal on my hr24-500.

Didn't see this as one of the boxes supposed to get it. got it the night before on my hr21.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Woochifer said:


> My receiver was blazing fast before the update earlier this year that added SmartSearch. Subsequent updates that added pictures with the channel info and 3D seem to have slowed things down even more. I've also had to occasionally do a hard reboot to unfreeze the receiver -- something I never had to do before.
> 
> Even though the current update looks promising, I would gladly trade any of these new "features" for some quicker response times and better reliability.
> .


*Here's the thread* for the web pages that make the remote almost obsolete if you have a laptop going when you're in front of the box:
<http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186693>

Here's the website addy: <http://sillysot.com/dtv>


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I got 0x0452 on my HR21-200 during Tuesday AM. Still don't have it on my HR21-100.

New York State.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

My HR21-700 got 0x0452 at 3:30 this AM.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Got 0x452 update at 2:31am this morning. I immediately noticed the guide and remote are a lot faster. A lot snappier and quicker.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

grate88 said:


> just got this overnight in socal on my hr24-500.
> 
> Didn't see this as one of the boxes supposed to get it. got it the night before on my hr21.


My HR24-500 also got the 0x0452 update last night. My HR20-700 still has the old software. I now have CINEMAplus quick link on the menu pop-up tab.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> I got 0x0452 on my HR21-200 during Tuesday AM. Still don't have it on my HR21-100.
> 
> New York State.


Hey neighbor! Maybe my HR23 will get it tonight?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Got this update a few nights ago on my HR21-100. I'm probably jinxing myself by saying this but I haven't had any slow remote response incidents since getting it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

qwerty said:


> EDIT: Typing in San Antonio Spurs brings up results. Searching on the recent searches for San Antonio Spurs returns no matches. So, now every time I search I have to type the whole thing in again instead of using recent searches. Thanks for the "Improvement" D*!


No, you just have to setup new recent searches because of the new database layout.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

4K sectors D* planing bigger disks in there new boxes?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a HR22-100 and got the update 0x452 early this am. Now it appears Smart Search is broken. If I search for a specific show, it works great. But every time I search a keyword, it just searches continually. I tried it on keyword searches I been using for a while and a new keyword search. some effect, it never finds anything and goes on searching. I left the room after a couple minutes of searching at one point. When I came back the Smart Search was off the screen and only the show was on. Like the search timed out and exited.


----------



## JTX (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone know why this would occur?

I wake up. I find my HD receiver ( 21-200 ) with the lights dim, or off. The receiver is unresponsive, no noises... It's " OFF ".

I unplug the HDMI plug from the back of the unit and it starts-up. Internal HDD spins up. It begins to download a software update. It does this fine, and starts up normally.

I am using a powered HDMI splitter and an external HDD. It did this before the external HDD.

Any ideas?? THANKS! This is quite annoying.


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

Got the update this morning at 3:34 A.M. My HR22/100, which was very slow before, is now much more responsive.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

How is the YouTube suppose to work ?.....somewhere in SmartSearch ?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

thekochs said:


> How is the YouTube suppose to work ?.....somewhere in SmartSearch ?


When you do a search you'll see "YouTube" to the right of any YouTube hits in Smart Search.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Got it this morning on my HR21-100. Now both my HR21s have it.

Strange with the HR21-200 all the lights were off after the download (usually the power light is left on after a software update), and the HR21-100 all the lights were left on after the update.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

As usual the update has screwed up one of my receivers.

Every time there is a new update it does not automatically apply it correctly.

I go up stairs at night to watch TV only to find the receiver off. I have to pull the plug to get it to power back on and it is on the old software still.

If I force an update using 0-2-4-6-8 then it updates fine.

The problem is that by that time the new software is not in the stream anymore and all 0-2-4-6-8 does is reapply the original version.

This will continue until the rollout is far enough along that they leave the new version out there during most hours.

I hate updates.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

thekochs said:


> How is the YouTube suppose to work ?.....somewhere in SmartSearch ?


Got the update early this morning in L.A., You Tube appears to be turned off again until more people get this new NR.

Darn it! Just as I was beginning to enjoy the You Tube feature under 0x044F after a long wait, now I have to do the "hurry-up-and-wait" all over again until a wider dissemination of this release.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

I hope the search results list doesn't start to get too unwieldy.

jdg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> No, you just have to setup new recent searches because of the new database layout.


No, I don't think that's it. After reading your response, I deleted everything under "Recent Searches". I then searched on "SAN ANTONIO SPURS" and it showed several of the upcoming games (several combination of times and channels for each upcoming game). I then exited out of the menu. I went back in and searched recent searches - "SAN ANTONIO SPURS" (the only recent search available). It said 0 matches.

My R15 returns 20 matches for the keyword search.

What used to take me about 10 or 15 button presses now takes me like 75. The same thing for football and college games. It's a real pain in the ass. This is under x44F with my R22. Maybe these new versions correct this problem? Is anyone else seeing it? Can anyone duplicate it?


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* NR 0x452 Downloaded 2 units OK. Passed sefltest OK
*Reports:* 20101216-285A (#1), 20101216-2A82 (#2)
*Issues:*
STB Services Port: N/A, 202 _(I haven't seen this in a long time...)_
 Status: -
 Audio Services Port: -
Reboot, disconnecting Ethernet and Starting Network Services all have no effect.
 Misc. Options menu instructions state the system default Playlist option as "Date (Newest First)". The drop down menu shows _Keep Last Sort - Default_. My settings were again changed to _Keep Last Sort - Default_. Instructions and drop down should match...
 Playlist Sort Default setting not saved.
Everytime the HR20 reboots, the setting changes to _Keep Last Sort - Default_, which is not even the setting default per above.
 Channel 1296 appears in Guide.
When tuned to some VOD channels (like 1282) and pressing Guide, Channel 1296, Adult Swim, appears in the Guide until you page/scroll it off the screen. If you return to where it was, it's gone...
 When changing the playlist sort order, the cursor jumps to the top of the list when done.
 Parental controls non-functional on VOD channels. VOD channels should behave the same as the Guide. It simply blocks the channel completely. If you don't enter the password, it's difficult to exit VOD channels...
 Yellow TV Options menus shows redundant options: DirecTV Subtitling and Closed Captioning...
--
2-HR20-100s: Slimline 5, WB68. Ethernet (DHCP w/reserved IP), OTA, VOD, Whole-Home, Caller ID off, scroll off. HDTV: Native, original format. Made in Mexico
HR20 #1: 2 SAT in, viewed HDMI or HD component. 1TB. Show SD dups. IR remote. Playlist Sort: List by Title (A-Z). 04/16/07
Anthem AVM 20-HD, Gennum VXP video processor
HR20 #2: 1 SAT in, HD component, parental controls. Hide SD dups. RF remote. Playlist Sort: List by Date (New) - Default?. 10/04/07


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

hi in the last week i started having a problem with the screensaver coming on when im watching tv or when my replaytv is recording from my h21-100. it also happens on my r16-300. my 2 h23-100s are not affected . all have gotten new software last month. any others out there? THOUGHTS? dan


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

I just got a pushed download last night on my HR20-700. It is labeled 0x453. 

So far, I don't see anything new. Does anyone know anything about it?

Burt


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Burt said:


> I just got a pushed download last night on my HR20-700. It is labeled 0x453.
> 
> So far, I don't see anything new. Does anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Burt


You received your location's National firmware update, part of a rollout that started earlier this week....these go out over a period of time (often 2 weeks total).

A number of performance and other improvements are contained in this new version. If you go back to the very first post in this thread, and also through the posts, you'll find more details.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I have the HR20-100, got the update early this morning. Now my On Demand doesn't work, I have no guide information. Help.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

coota said:


> I have the HR20-100, got the update early this morning. Now my On Demand doesn't work, I have no guide information. Help.


Have you power cycled the box?


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance, but by "power cycle" do you mean to unplug the unit and then restart? If so, no, I haven't, I just hit the reset button.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

qwerty said:


> So what's the "Improved Smart Search"?
> 
> Seems to have broken it on my R22. I search on San Antonio Spurs and it immediately says no matches. I get 15 hits on my R15. It always had several hits before this update. It also fails to find anything on a search for Syracuse, even though their game vs Michigan State is on ESPN Thursday evening in the guide.
> 
> EDIT: Typing in San Antonio Spurs brings up results. Searching on the recent searches for San Antonio Spurs returns no matches. So, now every time I search I have to type the whole thing in again instead of using recent searches. Thanks for the "Improvement" D*!


I agree 100%. The search engine took 10 steps backward on this release for my HR21. I used to use smart search for upcoming games of all my sports teams. I went to smart search, then previous searches, scroll to the team, and I could usually see when & what channel. Not now. I even erased all my previous searches, typed in illinois basketball as a keyword, and it still didn't have all the games listed (and I looked a particular game up in the guide and they were listed in the guide) This search engine is far from user friendly now.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

My HR20-700 is still on 0x40c. Haven't checked my HR23 yet.
I might just force it in a little bit.
Well bollocks.....did a force update..still 0x40c. Oh well.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR23 received 452 yesterday. All seems to work well.
I didn't notice it until today because the unit didn't have the blue ring lit.

The extra entry in the Whole House menu (External Devices) has three options.
External Access, Current Program, and Recordings.
These can be set to Block or Allow.
I guess time will tell what these are for.


----------



## tunafishman (Nov 16, 2007)

I think 0x452 may have bricked my HR21-700. 

I'm not completely confident on the timeline, so these are more like estimates.

It stopped responding to user input (via remote or the buttons on the front of the box) a day or two after the update, but was still displaying the channel we had left it on. After a RBR we were able to watch some TV. I went through the setup menu to see it had updated to 0x452 that morning at 3:30am. I ran a received self test and it gave me a Directv diagnostic code 43-72-227. I checked the signal strengths and everything was in 80s and 90s, so I'm not sure why that came up.

After I was done checking signal strength, I ran a box reset through the setup menu, as I find that I often need to do that after a RBR to really fix any problems.

After a few days of not watching TV (the horror! - actually due to holiday engagements), I came downstairs this morning to watch. Once again, not responding to user input, but displaying channel I left it on.

This time I tried a power cycle (and unplugged the ethernet cable, as I know that can sometimes cause issues). It took a loooooonnnnngggg time to go through receiver self-check and satellite settings. Then when it got to downloading data from satellite. I wasn't completely paying attention, but I don't think it got to 100% before the percentage meter disappeared and it just had the Directv screen without anything on it. And it stopped responding to user input again! So I RBR and right now it's been on receiver self-check for a least 10 minutes.

Any other ideas/tips I can try before I give Directv a call? We've had this HR21-700 since either 2006 or 2007 (shortly after the HR21s started appearing), so I guess it's possible it's just reaching the end of its life anyways. I'm going to be very annoyed though, as we had quite a bit of saved stuff to watch that we won't be able to get to now.

UPDATE: The latest RBR reset may have done the trick (for now, not very confident in my HR21-700 right now). Finished everything and now responds to user input. Ran another system setup, and the diagnostic code 43-72-227 did not pop up. So not sure what that was about. Now that I'm able to see, did update on Wednesday at 3:30am to 0x452. Anyways, fingers crossed that I've finally gained control over my receiver again.

UPDATE 2: After having to RBR a few more times the past few days, a call in to Directv led nowhere as I had no diagnostic codes to share. But woke up this morning to a completely empty DVR list (which should have been more like 50% full) and 0 Season Passes (forget what they're called in Directv parlance). Stepped out for an hour and came home to a blue screen stating the storage device had failed and a diagnostic code of 15-875. So the new DVR is on the way (crossing my fingers that it is an HR24, but I don't think that's likely). I think it is probably just coincidence this happened at the same time as the 0x452 update, but maybe that is what started the process. Either way, I'm just glad the hard drive chose this week to fail, as there wasn't much we were set to record this week. Now I just need to figure out where we can watch the stuff we lost that we were going to watch this week. Might invest in Hulu Plus for a few weeks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

coota said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but by "power cycle" do you mean to unplug the unit and then restart? If so, no, I haven't, I just hit the reset button.


Yes, that's what I mean. Sorry to not have made it clearer!

Hope that does it.....


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

hr20-700 still on 0x400 no 0x052


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

grate88 said:


> just got this overnight in socal on my hr24-500.
> 
> Didn't see this as one of the boxes supposed to get it. got it the night before on my hr21.


My HR21s got it 3.33 AM on the 16th.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

HIGHWAY said:


> hr20-700 still on 0x400 no 0x052


At 'zackly 1:04 A.M.,PST, I got the Ox453 {on my HR20-700}. Running it through a few paces, Info seems faster on and off; a good thing. Seems to have an extra blank screen on some channel changes, but I've only been playing --er, testing--- for a few minutes.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* NR 0x452 
*Reports:* 20101218-B27 (#1), 20101218-2DC6 (#2)
*Issue:* Playlist sort order changes spontaneously and shows incorrect setting.

In Playlist, after changing sort order with the Yellow button; after returning from viewing details of an entry or returning from watching a show, the Playlist sort order changes to my default setting, but the Playlist header shows the temporary sort order.

*Example:* On HR20 #1, my default sort is A-Z. I enter the Playlist, change the setting to Newest first. I pick a recorded program and view the details. Then I select done and return to the playlist. You see activity and the sort order changes to A-Z. The header still displays *Ordered by Date (Newest First)*. The sort order should not have changed...
--
2-HR20-100s: Slimline 5, WB68. Ethernet (DHCP w/reserved IP), OTA, VOD, Whole-Home, Caller ID off, scroll off. HDTV: Native, original format. Made in Mexico
HR20 #1: 2 SAT in, viewed HDMI or HD component. 1TB. Show SD dups. IR remote. Playlist Sort: List by Title (A-Z). 04/16/07
Anthem AVM 20-HD, Gennum VXP video processor
HR20 #2: 1 SAT in, HD component, parental controls. Hide SD dups. RF remote. Playlist Sort: List by Date (New) - Default?. 10/04/07


----------



## fighterfire (Jan 31, 2007)

jdh8668 said:


> I agree 100%. The search engine took 10 steps backward on this release for my HR21. I used to use smart search for upcoming games of all my sports teams. I went to smart search, then previous searches, scroll to the team, and I could usually see when & what channel. Not now. I even erased all my previous searches, typed in illinois basketball as a keyword, and it still didn't have all the games listed (and I looked a particular game up in the guide and they were listed in the guide) This search engine is far from user friendly now.


I am on 0x453 on my HR20-7000 and with this release, I too am having problems with keyword autorecord for sporting events. I have tried deleting the keyword and starting over with the same result. Under series manager, I deleted the entry and started over with the same results. I tried a reset and nothing changed. I just now went to series manager and it states "Series: 19 Total (Upcoming Episodes)" but there are no episodes listed. I guess I will reset the receiver and try again.

I realize this is the thread for 0x452. I have 0x453 but have the same issues. Why don't we have a discussion thread about 0x453? There seems to be little information about 0x453.

I am glad that the receiver is not as sluggish as it has been for months. They fix one thing but it always seems to be some new problem or old problem that comes back with each new release. Is it really that difficult to make this work? It really makes me upset to think about all of the money I have paid DirecTV for service and equipment and all of the issues I have had to put up with.

EDIT: Another reset and same behavior. Keyword search on "COLORADO AVALANCHE" brings up two programs neither of which are actual games. The same keyword search used to work fine and would mostly set up to record on the correct channel and time. I have used the same keyword search with autorecord for the past 3-4 years and it has been working. I only had to check the series manager once a week or so to make sure it set up to record on the correct channel and time, a 30 second process. Once in a while it would pick the incorrect RSN that I do not receive. Now I will have to find each game in the guide and set it up to record, pad time, etc.


----------



## utmba95 (May 4, 2008)

Happens on my HR21 and HR22

1. Record something on one tuner
2. Go into the guide and tune to a channel (let's call it VH1C)
3. Go into the guide and change the channel (let's say to Comedy Central)
4. Go into the list and start watching a program (must play it for at least a little while).
5. Press the back arrow and navigate to delete (or let the show end and select delete).

The last channel you were on was Comedy Central, so it should go back to that channel and have a live buffer. However, it goes back to VH1C instead and there is no live buffer.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

srfrdan said:


> hi in the last week i started having a problem with the screensaver coming on when im watching tv or when my replaytv is recording from my h21-100. it also happens on my r16-300. my 2 h23-100s are not affected . all have gotten new software last month. any others out there? THOUGHTS? dan


this cleared up on these receivers (h2x)s. i reposted the ri6 on that thread thanks


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> My HR23 received 452 yesterday. All seems to work well.
> I didn't notice it until today because the unit didn't have the blue ring lit.
> 
> The extra entry in the Whole House menu (External Devices) has three options.
> ...


I saw this too on my HR20...the External Access option.

I'm guessing this is a provision for the upcoming NOMAD?


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody getting an issue with random 771's with the new release?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186799

jdg


----------



## towermonkey (Dec 20, 2010)

tunafishman said:


> IIt stopped responding to user input (via remote or the buttons on the front of the box) a day or two after the update, but was still displaying the channel we had left it on. After a RBR we were able to watch some TV. I went through the setup menu to see it had updated to 0x452 that morning at 3:30am. I ran a received self test and it gave me a Directv diagnostic code 43-72-227. I checked the signal strengths and everything was in 80s and 90s, so I'm not sure why that came up.
> 
> I'm having the same issue with a similar box. The RBR and unplugging it don't seem to help much, if at all. I had a similar issue last summer and the RBRs fixed it, but right now it's making me crazy. And I haven't been home enough lately to mess with it a lot. Ugh.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> When you do a search you'll see "YouTube" to the right of any YouTube hits in Smart Search.


I'm not understanding something. I've done smart search on multiple keywords and do not see anything about YouTube in the results. Any further help would be appreciated.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

JohnDG said:


> Anybody getting an issue with random 771's with the new release?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186799
> 
> jdg


Just got one for about 10 seconds and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Just got one for about 10 seconds and not a cloud in the sky.


I had one last night during Sunday Nighr Football on NBC for about 2 seconds, and none before and none since (with this release). No clouds here either...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wrj said:


> I'm not understanding something. I've done smart search on multiple keywords and do not see anything about YouTube in the results. Any further help would be appreciated.


When you do a search you will see "YouTube" to the right of the search results where you would normally see "Movie" or "Person" or "Keyword".

Also, per the release notes:

YouTube Videos will not be available until ALL HR20/21/22/23 & R22 systems have received the new software.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> When you do a search you will see "YouTube" to the right of the search results where you would normally see "Movie" or "Person" or "Keyword".
> 
> Also, per the release notes:
> 
> *YouTube Videos will not be available until ALL HR20/21/22/23 & R22 systems have received the new software*.


The good news is that 0452 seems to be showing up now via the NR pushout on the East Coast...so it's not all that far away.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

Since getting SWM for my house my HR20-700 has exhibited a new issue. With the rain we've had lately in L.A. area I'll lose signal but it won't come back until I go to antenna set-up and switch between Input 1 and Input 2. When I first view signal strength Input 1 displays all zeroes. I change it to Input 2 and get mid 80's. I then switch back to Input 1 and it's mid 80's and I have my program back. I've missed out on long stretches of recordings this way.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an HR24-100 (not listed and I'm wondering why I got this update) and I got this update yesterday. It has screwed up everything to do with WHDVR. Here is a list of issues and I'm pissed so I apologize for the cursing: 

I have to enter in a parental control password to access or change any of the Whole Home stuff in the menu? WTF?
I cannot play anything from my other DVR even after 4 reboots on both machines.
None of the content FROM the HR24 will play on either our H24 or our HR21 now


----------



## TJH (Dec 22, 2010)

I have my HR 21-200 connected to my sony stereo receiver, which is old and does not support hdmi. I have the box connecteb thru optical cable. I have dolby digital on in the settings yet the receiver only shows pcm 48. The receiver works fine with my hd dvd and blu ray showing proper audio, (also connected with optical cable). Are there any other settings I should be looking at? (I have checked that the programs are broadcasting in dolby digital)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TJH said:


> I have my HR 21-200 connected to my sony stereo receiver, which is old and does not support hdmi. I have the box connecteb thru optical cable. I have dolby digital on in the settings yet the receiver only shows pcm 48. The receiver works fine with my hd dvd and blu ray showing proper audio, (also connected with optical cable). Are there any other settings I should be looking at? (I have checked that the programs are broadcasting in dolby digital)


First to check is the audio setting under system setup on the DVR. 
What is pcm 48? What model Sony? (I have an STR 1090, but when I tried to use an optical, I didn't get any read at all.)

Have you tried plain old wire as a test?


----------



## jmkinny (Dec 22, 2010)

I have (3) HR24 with ESATA RAID 1 (MS2UTN+B) that have been working flawlessly since I got them in October. I don't know what software was running then, but I got 0x452 yesterday morning and none of them will work in RAID 1 mode. If I pull one of the drives and change to JBOD mode, the HR24 will boot up normally. In RAID 1 mode (with 1 or 2 drives) it doesn't boot up (doesn't get past the "Almost There..." screen). So now, I have no backup for my hard drives, which was the main reason for getting the ESATA.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

My HR20 stopped outputting audio. Did tons of things to fix. Reset. Reboot. Software reboot. Twice. Replace HDMI cable, nothing worked. 

Not only the did the audio crap out, it wont recognize my external HDD anymore. I've had the HR20 since August of 2004 and since then it's been connected to the external. With a few problems of external HDD failure, do to lousy HDDs at the start, it's never given me any problems until now. 

The repair guy is here. He wont give me a new receiver until replaces all the cables, realign the dish and he's now busy taking down all the old sat cable. 

Why hesitate to just give me a new receiver?


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not positive if these affect the video sharing or not, but if you haven't already, go into your box's menu, go to Whole-Home, External Device and turn on the options there. These were on be default in the previous firmware and didn't even have a menu available to access them.

- Chip



DrummerBoy523 said:


> [*]I cannot play anything from my other DVR even after 4 reboots on both machines.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

JohnDG said:


> Anybody getting an issue with random 771's with the new release?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186799
> 
> jdg


Yeah... gotten a couple (just a couple of seconds each) in the last 30 min.... not a cloud in the sky.

(HR20-700 SWMline LMB)


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Just got one for about 10 seconds and not a cloud in the sky.


I started getting random 771's on my hr20-700 starting last Saturday 12/18. A reset "fixed" it for a couple of days. I just got another one today 12/22 at 6:15 est. Also have had a couple of audio drop outs that required switching to another channel and back to fix. I am still running 0X40c.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Both of my HR24's got the 452 update yesterday but I don't see it listed in this thread ... Is there a separate thread for this update on the HR24? I didn't see one.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I just did my first smart search since 0x453 downloaded onto my HR20-700. Either I'm missing something or the new smart search is a huge step backwards.

I did a keyword search for all Non-PPV HD movies. At first I was excited to see a list of movies sorted by most recent and without duplicates. But I noticed none of the listed movies were greyed out. Sure enough, the first 5 movies I clicked on were either StarZ or SonyHD. I get neither channel. How am I supposed to pick a movie to record in a finite amount of time?

To make matters worse, after I click on a movie and go "back" to the the list of movies, it appears to do the search again taking 10 to 15 seconds.

Right now I am watching a movie on DVD. Is DirecTv trying to encourage me to NOT watch DirecTv?

Is there any way to improve the above behaviour?


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

My HR24-500 got this POS software version the other night. Since then I've been seeing random 771 errors, and just a few minutes ago my unit rebooted itself and took forever to come back. How long will this be NR until a less broken version comes out?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Got the 452 NR yesterday. Haven't used the 24-500s very much but one thing did happen that I've never seen before after an NR. The 500 I have in the bedroom has the X remote and it wouldn't control the sound as it had been on my Sammy sound system. Had to put it in AV1 mode to control the sound. Reset the remote this morning and it's working correctly now. When I get off the forum I'll check my other 500 and see if the same thing happened. Along with the sound issue, when I started to reprogram the X remote, it acted just as a normal remote would and came up with a list of codes to be entered. Had to wipe out all the settings on the remote and then I got the proper screen up. Odd.

Rich


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

WTF? My HR24-500 is rebooting itself again? Is it going to do this every 3 hours?


----------



## lragusa (Mar 17, 2007)

bflora said:


> I started getting random 771's on my hr20-700 starting last Saturday 12/18. A reset "fixed" it for a couple of days. I just got another one today 12/22 at 6:15 est. Also have had a couple of audio drop outs that required switching to another channel and back to fix. I am still running 0X40c.


I just started getting random 771's on my hr20-700 last week as well and I'm still running 0X40c, so I wouldn't be so quick to blame the new release.

Larry


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CliffV said:


> I just did my first smart search since 0x453 downloaded onto my HR20-700. Either I'm missing something or the new smart search is a huge step backwards.


Yes, it is a huge step backwards.



CliffV said:


> Is there any way to improve the above behaviour?


Unfortunately DirecTV thinks this is an improvement. Someone has them blinded.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

i still have not got the new update, do u need a phone hookup to get this ..i dont have a telephone no more but i do have it hooked up for on demand & working...


----------



## Eben (Sep 10, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, it is a huge step backwards.
> 
> Unfortunately DirecTV thinks this is an improvement. Someone has them blinded.


+1


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

morgan79 said:


> i still have not got the new update, do u need a phone hookup to get this ..i dont have a telephone no more but i do have it hooked up for on demand & working...


No, you don't need a phone hookup to receive the new update.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

morgan79 said:


> i still have not got the new update, do u need a phone hookup to get this ..i dont have a telephone no more but i do have it hooked up for on demand & working...


No, neither you nor I need phone hookup for this (or anything 'ceptin' Caller ID afaik).

What version have you on your HR20?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

With the new release my "Smart Search" has slowed to a crawl on my HR20-700.

I thought my audio dropouts had gone away, but they're still there when watching live and recording another channel. I suspect it's the underpowered HR20.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Got the 452 NR yesterday. Haven't used the 24-500s very much but one thing did happen that I've never seen before after an NR. The 500 I have in the bedroom has the X remote and it wouldn't control the sound as it had been on my Sammy sound system. Had to put it in AV1 mode to control the sound. Reset the remote this morning and it's working correctly now. When I get off the forum I'll check my other 500 and see if the same thing happened. Along with the sound issue, when I started to reprogram the X remote, it acted just as a normal remote would and came up with a list of codes to be entered. Had to wipe out all the settings on the remote and then I got the proper screen up. Odd.
> 
> Rich


Just checked the other 500's remote and it is OK. Wonder why it only affected the one?

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

morgan79 said:


> i still have not got the new update, do u need a phone hookup to get this ..i dont have a telephone no more but i do have it hooked up for on demand & working...


No, no phone required. You just need to wait until your unit is cleared to get it.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

My Hr-21-700 has done something a couple times since the update that it has never done before. I will go to change the channel while only recording one show. It will say recording is on both channels, and the second show has 0 minutes remaining. I hit stop recording on that channel and nothing happens. Can't change the channel, and the only way to free up the second tuner is a reboot. Frustrating when it happens! My HR20-700 hasn't received the update yet.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

My HR23-700 got the update but my two H21-200's have not. I even forced an update and kept the same software that it had. I guess I must me way down the list. Wonder why my DVR got it but not the regular HD recievers. Wonder how it is determined who gets what when?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Kev4Bama said:


> My HR23-700 got the update but my two H21-200's have not. I even forced an update and kept the same software that it had. I guess I must me way down the list. Wonder why my DVR got it but not the regular HD recievers. Wonder how it is determined who gets what when?


Just the way they send it out, my two HR24-500s both got the update a couple days ago, my other nine HRs didn't and still haven't.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

patsrule316 said:


> My Hr-21-700 has done something a couple times since the update that it has never done before. I will go to change the channel while only recording one show. It will say recording is on both channels, and the second show has 0 minutes remaining. I hit stop recording on that channel and nothing happens. Can't change the channel, and the only way to free up the second tuner is a reboot. Frustrating when it happens! My HR20-700 hasn't received the update yet.


I've had that happen a couple times. That's not a good sign. It almost seems as if this NR is targeting 21-700s. I've read more posts about this NR and 21-700s than any other model.

Anytime you start getting lockups, where you have to reboot, if they persist you're probably gonna have to replace that box.

If it happened to me on a steady basis, and by that I mean several times in a day or so, I'd put an eSATA on the HR. If the external HDD exhibits the same symptoms, something in the HR is wrong. The only thing you can do is replace the box.

If the external HDD works properly, you might well have a bad internal HDD. You can either replace the HR or keep it with the eSATA setup on it.

Rich


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

Even though the UI is the same/similar, the firmware between DVRs and non-DVRs are totally different.

- Chip



Kev4Bama said:


> My HR23-700 got the update but my two H21-200's have not. I even forced an update and kept the same software that it had. I guess I must me way down the list. Wonder why my DVR got it but not the regular HD recievers. Wonder how it is determined who gets what when?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Just checked the other 500's remote and it is OK. Wonder why it only affected the one?
> 
> Rich


Went to bed last night and the volume control didn't work again! Had to put the remote in AV1 mode for the volume to work.

Got up this morning and the remote's volume control worked correctly. Anybody got any thoughts about this, I've never had this happen before?

Rich


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that when you use Smart Search now, the list comes up with no time, date or channel? I hope this is something that's going to be corrected.
HR24-500


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mluntz said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you use Smart Search now, the list comes up with no time, date or channel? I hope this is something that's going to be corrected.
> HR24-500
> 
> View attachment 24255


Yup, and unfortunately it's intentional. Welcome to the "New and Improved" Smart Search.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Yup, and unfortunately it's intentional. Welcome to the "New and Improved" Smart Search.


You have to click on the show to see all the info, and read it very carefully. I almost set the wrong thing to record. Also. i wonder if channels you don't recieve are still greyed out. haven't noticed yet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Yup, and unfortunately it's intentional. Welcome to the "New and Improved" Smart Search.


Well, That Sucks!!! :nono2:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> Well, That Sucks!!! :nono2:


I agree. When I want to see upcoming basketball games I want to see the date/time and channel. Now, they seem to be categorized & sorted alphabetically. I have to select each one to see when it is, and if it's on a channel I get. A PITA when two weeks worth of games come up in non-chronological order.

It also sucks that the "recent searches" no longer works for sports teams. I went from about a dozen key presses to do a search to about 75!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

qwerty said:


> I agree. When I want to see upcoming basketball games I want to see the date/time and channel. Now, they seem to be categorized & sorted alphabetically. I have to select each one to see when it is, and if it's on a channel I get. A PITA when two weeks worth of games come up in non-chronological order.
> 
> It also sucks that the "recent searches" no longer works for sports teams. I went from about a dozen key presses to do a search to about 75!


Well, so much for Directv Enhancing the "Smart Search" Feature so maybe they should just leave it alone so they don't screw it up worse.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Still no joy for my HR20-700.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BubblePuppy said:


> Still no joy for my HR20-700.


What's not to love?  I went back a couple of pages, but dunno to what you refer. I have one, so maybe I can help....


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

My HR20 still hasn't gotten the update.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> My HR20 still hasn't gotten the update.


I've got eight of them and no upgrade. Be careful what you wish for. :lol:

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Well, That Sucks!!! :nono2:


Yes, yes it does. It really does. I hate Notso-Smart Search now.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I've got eight of them and no upgrade. Be careful what you wish for. :lol:
> 
> Rich


From what I've been reading I believe you are correct Sir.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, yes it does. It really does. I hate Notso-Smart Search now.


Are you saying they have DUMBED DOWN the SMART SEARCH??? :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> From what I've been reading I believe you are correct Sir.


It's a rare NR that causes no harm. I got it on my 24-500s and one of them now has a front panel that won't dim down properly. And I got it on my 21-700 and it really attacked that. I think I've got it straightened out now, but I had to do numerous resets on it. This NR seems to have the 21-700 in it's sights. Hope it has mercy on my precious 20-700s.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Are you saying they have DUMBED DOWN the SMART SEARCH??? :lol:


Not sure that the dumbed it down, but it's definitely NOT smart anymore.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure that the dumbed it down, but it's definitely NOT smart anymore.


Then shouldn't Directv call it The Dumb Search???


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure that the dumbed it down, but it's definitely NOT smart anymore.


Actually, the search might be smart, but the answers sure are dumb! :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Actually, the search might be smart, but the answers sure are dumb! :lol:


Now That Is Funny!!! :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Then shouldn't Directv call it The Dumb Search???


Or "Stupid convoluted can't find what you want search".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Actually, the search might be smart, but the answers sure are dumb! :lol:


Yeah, there you go!

I moved some SL's today and man was it a pain in the you know what to setup SL's now.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

rich584 said:


> It's a rare NR that causes no harm. I got it on my 24-500s and one of them now has a front panel that won't dim down properly. And I got it on my 21-700 and it really attacked that. I think I've got it straightened out now, but I had to do numerous resets on it. This NR seems to have the 21-700 in it's sights. Hope it has mercy on my precious 20-700s.
> 
> Rich


I just checked Doug's site, looks like there isn't a update in the stream for the HR20, still at 0x40c, that is if I read it correctly.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> I just checked Doug's site, looks like there isn't a update in the stream for the HR20, still at 0x40c, that is if I read it correctly.


It looks like the HR20-700 is the only DVR not getting the 0x452 update.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

My HR20-700 updated to 0x453 on 12/16.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Karen said:


> My HR20-700 updated to 0x453 on 12/16.


And mine on the same night, 1:04 a.m.


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey All,

just reporting problems I am having with latest build.

I have HR-24/500 updated 12/21 to 0452...

Since then when I turn on the receiver about 1/2 the time all I get is black screen and no sound on the last channel we were watching (mostly NFL Network).

about 1/4 of the time on power on I get a frozen picture of something form the channel with sound but no picture changes. 1/4 of the time it works.

Also if you go to menu ---> system setup the small PIP picture freezes and sometimes stops the sound. 

After exiting the menu it will work again if you go back 6 secs....

No really expecting a fix just thought I would report what I am seeing. I am going to try a restart to see if it helps... I'll post if it does...

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> And mine on the same night, 1:04 a.m.


You'll get the updates first, they start in CA and then cross the country.

Rich


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

i have a 20-700 is it coming or not


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HIGHWAY said:


> i have a 20-700 is it coming or not


Eventually, yes.


----------



## Hllatham (Dec 28, 2010)

Wanted to say thanks. ipad plus Hr20 plus net gear power line 85 adapter came up perfectly in 5 minutes. Yes a couple of bugs but great work. Thanks.


----------



## RonP (Sep 21, 2008)

Haven't seen any comments on this yet... Now, with 0x452, when I delete a show while it's playing I have to select Delete, twice, although the show is deleted after the first prompt

- A show is playing 
- Press left arrow to get the show's info page and menu
- Select Delete
- At "Are you sure you want to delete this program" select "Delete Now"
- Get "Please wait" for a few seconds and the PIP shows live TV
- Get another prompt "Are you sure you want to delete this program". This extra prompt is new with 0x0452.

At this point, the show is already deleted. If I select "Don't Delete" I'm returned to the show's info page with an option to "Resume". If I select that there's a slight pause and I go to full-screen live TV. The show is gone from the List. If I select "Delete Now" then I'm back to the List.

I've PC'd and RBR'd.

???
Ron


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been seeing similar on my R22 for some time (intermittently). When a program ends, I select delete. It deletes it, then comes up with the "do you want to delete" dialogue box again. If I just wait 20 - 30 seconds it disappears.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

The upstairs R22, which recently got 0452, is getting an occasional black screen as well as the searching for signal 771 message intermittently.


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

Has anyone been able to try the YouTube stuff yet?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

vfviola said:


> Has anyone been able to try the YouTube stuff yet?


Not until the rollout is complete.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

vfviola said:


> Has anyone been able to try the YouTube stuff yet?


 Been working fine since I got the update on my HR22 on 12/16.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

how long will this rollout take a few days or longer.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I am having trouble with all standard def channels. They break up continuously. A reboot will help sometimes. all HD channels are fine. Signal strength shows in the high nineties for all sats. All other receivers are also fine. Only the HR 24-500 is a prob.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR24 has 0x0452, yet I can't find where you use YouTube.
Are those that are using it on a CE release?
It's not a big deal, since my Samsung LED LCD TV has a YouTube app.
I'd just like to check it out.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

HIGHWAY said:


> how long will this rollout take a few days or longer.


Since it has already been weeks, the answer is longer (maybe weeks more).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> My HR24 has 0x0452, yet I can't find where you use YouTube.
> Are those that are using it on a CE release?
> It's not a big deal, since my Samsung LED LCD TV has a YouTube app.
> I'd just like to check it out.


Per the release notes YouTube won't be enabled until everyone has the new release.

When it is enabled you'll find "YouTube" results in Smart Search along with "Movie", "Person", etc results.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

That's what I also thought, but there is a poster above that says he's been using it. 

I guess I'll just keep an eye out for it. 
I personally think that having it be a TV app would work better.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still wondering why anyone would want to watch Youtube on a TV larger than a frying pan.. (?) What I've seen on my computer is tiny and seldom sharp. It'd only look worse spread out over more real estate (larger---MUCH-- larger monitors)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I'm still wondering why anyone would want to watch Youtube on a TV larger than a frying pan.. (?) What I've seen on my computer is tiny and seldom sharp. It'd only look worse spread out over more real estate (larger---MUCH-- larger monitors)


I'm with you on this as I can't figure it out either but then again I am not the Smartest Guy In The Room!!! :lol:

I just did a Smart Search on "Evolution Of Dance" and I found in with 2 Results and One Was Youtube and the other was Keyword.

Selected Youtube and I am watching the Youtube Video, Very Cool!!!


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

I get it on a new Sony Bravia Internet TV. Truly unwatchable...


----------



## Falk25 (Jun 11, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> I am having trouble with all standard def channels. They break up continuously. A reboot will help sometimes. all HD channels are fine. Signal strength shows in the high nineties for all sats. All other receivers are also fine. Only the HR 24-500 is a prob.


BINGO! I have the exact problem ever since the software update. HD channels are fine, SD channels break up every couple of seconds. A reboot a week ago seemed to calm down the pixellation on the SD channels until this morning, but now it is as bad as it ever was. Rebooting again now as I type this.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have an HR20, 2 HR21s, and an HR22. The HR21s and HR22 have been updated to 0x0452, but even when forcing an update on the HR20, it remains at 0x40c.

Does this make any sense? I'm not having any problems per se, just wanted to update to the latest version, and I can't figure out why the HR20-700 doesn't get 452.

Thanks!


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

steve13 said:


> I have an HR20, 2 HR21s, and an HR22. The HR21s and HR22 have been updated to 0x0452, but even when forcing an update on the HR20, it remains at 0x40c.
> 
> Does this make any sense? I'm not having any problems per se, just wanted to update to the latest version, and I can't figure out why the HR20-700 doesn't get 452.
> 
> Thanks!


The DirecTV firmware watcher shows 40C and 467 are the only two versions being sent to the HR20-700. It looks like they skipped the 452 version for that model. See this site:

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I'm with you on this as I can't figure it out either but then again I am not the Smartest Guy In The Room!!! :lol:


I can't believe how popular it is. Goes to show that people care more about content than picture quality. Kinda counter to the way most of us feel. I might watch it if they could get everything in a higher resolution. I just tried it on my Droid and it's not bad on a tiny screen.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bruce M. said:


> I get it on a new Sony Bravia Internet TV. Truly unwatchable...


On the back of your Bravia is there an optical out port? If there is, could you try it on your AV system and see what the output is? I can't get 5.1 on any of my Panny plasmas, just PCM.

Rich


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

bpratt said:


> The DirecTV firmware watcher shows 40C and 467 are the only two versions being sent to the HR20-700. It looks like they skipped the 452 version for that model. See this site:
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


Thanks for the reminder of this page - I haven't looked there in a while. I wonder why they didn't push 452 to the HR20-700 when they pushed it to the -100. Oh well.

Thanks!


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

it may be that the hr20-700 is going to get 0x453


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

The DirecTV 1080P format is not compatible with my JVC 61" set. Is there a "box" of some kind I can add to my HR-700 set-up to make it work?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

clevfandad said:


> The DirecTV 1080P format is not compatible with my JVC 61" set. Is there a "box" of some kind I can add to my HR-700 set-up to make it work?


No there isn't unfortunately. The HR's output 1080p/24 only and there is nothing you can add to it to change that.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

clevfandad said:


> The DirecTV 1080P format is not compatible with my *JVC 61*" set. Is there a "box" of some kind I can add to my HR-700 set-up to make it work?


What is your set full model number?


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

JVC-HD61FN97 is my model number. Love the set. Guess it is 1080/60.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

clevfandad said:


> JVC-HD61FN97 is my model number. Love the set. Guess it is 1080/60.


Have you check with JVC and see if you model can accept 1080p/24?

Read this thread for more 1080 24/60 issue


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I'm still wondering why anyone would want to watch Youtube on a TV larger than a frying pan.. (?) What I've seen on my computer is tiny and seldom sharp. It'd only look worse spread out over more real estate (larger---MUCH-- larger monitors)


Add one more vote against... *Why is D* wasting their time?*  Most YouTube videos look marginal, at best on my 13" laptop... Most look bad on my TV, some aren't even recognizable, just a blur of colors.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jes said:


> Add one more vote against... *Why is D* wasting their time?*  Most YouTube videos look marginal, at best on my 13" laptop... Most look bad on my TV, some aren't even recognizable, just a blur of colors.


I actually thought my computer settings were bad first time I looked at YouTube. The only thing it looks decent on is my Droid.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jes said:


> Add one more vote against... *Why is D* wasting their time?*  Most YouTube videos look marginal, at best on my 13" laptop... Most look bad on my TV, some aren't even recognizable, just a blur of colors.





rich584 said:


> I actually thought my computer settings were bad first time I looked at YouTube. The only thing it looks decent on is my Droid.
> 
> Rich


If you wait for every individual to have top of the line equipment before you take advantage of the technology, we'll never get anywhere very fast.


----------



## a2citrix (May 7, 2007)

I've noticed something a few times now when maintaining my (HR20-700) To Do List. 

This happens when I have three shows competing for the two recording slots. If I want to record the 3rd one in priority (the one with the red (X)) and I hit the record button over it, the DVR comes up with the obligatory "which other show do you want to cancel?" screen. When I select one of the two shows it ends up canceling that recording, but also the recording I previously requested and they both disappear from the To Do List.

Summary: Show #1, #2, and #3 are set to record, but #3 is not going to due to an overlap and lower priority

I go to #3 in the ToDo List and hit the Record button. It prompts to cancel #1 or #2. I pick to cancel #1 and both #1 and #3 disappear from the ToDo List.


Anyone else see this?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Caller-ID on my HR24-500 only works a day or two after a reboot.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

My 2 HR20-100s got the update more than 2 weeks ago. Still no update for my 2 HR20-700s and they are the 2 I use the most. Go Figure.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

goober22 said:


> My 2 HR20-100s got the update more than 2 weeks ago. Still no update for my 2 HR20-700s and they are the 2 I use the most. Go Figure.


Again, be careful what you wish for. 

Rich


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Again, be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Rich


True.. My HR20-700 is rock-solid perfect. Leave it alone!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> True.. My HR20-700 is rock-solid perfect. Leave it alone!


All eight of my 20-700s are the same way. Got a couple that chatter, but I've confined them to server duty in a noisy room.

Rich


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> True.. My HR20-700 is rock-solid perfect. Leave it alone!


As is mine. My HR23-700 on the other hand can't die fast enough.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> If you wait for every individual to have top of the line equipment before you take advantage of the technology, we'll never get anywhere very fast.


I must be missing something...  YouTube's average video quality, to be polite, leaves something to be desired on any screen over 4". Play that back on trash bottom end equipment and it looks bad... Play it back on top of the line equipment, it still looks bad! You can't add lost pixels back in for a quality picture on an average or large size television... IMHO adding YouTube to D* really doesn't make a contribution to the consumer home A/V market, nor is it an innovative idea... The engineering effort would be better spent elsewhere...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jes said:


> I must be missing something...  YouTube's average video quality, to be polite, leaves something to be desired on any screen over 4". Play that back on trash bottom end equipment and it looks bad... Play it back on top of the line equipment, it still looks bad! You can't add lost pixels back in for a quality picture on an average or large size television... IMHO adding YouTube to D* really doesn't make a contribution to the consumer home A/V market, nor is it an innovative idea... The engineering effort would be better spent elsewhere...


Several of us have commented similarly on PQ -or lack thereof. Someone else mentioned there is some Youtube HD content out there, but I have little interest in tracking it down.

Now, why would DirecTV bother with such? I am sure it's because "it's there", because every other guy will say they have it, and to not lose competitive position on this rather tenuous format.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

My HR20 still does not have any new updates - last one was 8/10. What to do?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

raromr said:


> My HR20 still does not have any new updates - last one was 8/10. What to do?


If it is an HR20-700, do nothing, as the update isn't being pushed to that model.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

ATARI said:


> If it is an HR20-700, do nothing, as the update isn't being pushed to that model.


Both of my HR20-700s got 0x456 this morning.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raromr said:


> My HR20 still does not have any new updates - last one was 8/10. What to do?


Don't worry, be happy.

Rich


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

My two HR20-700's were updated to 456 this morning.
In Nevada


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

so the hr20-700 will be geting ox456


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes. It is a 700. Thanks. I will just wait it out.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

larryk said:


> My two HR20-700's were updated to 456 this morning.
> In Nevada


Same here, in N. CA, something like 2:30 am...... checking it out tonight.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I got mail today on my HR20-700 titled "Don't miss you favorite program" stating setting your receiver to automatically tune to your favorite show by selecting a future show in the guide, select autotune, then set autotune. I have not received the new software, but it would be nice if autotune is part of it.

Anybody with the update have the autotune feature activated?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

OlderNDirt said:


> Anybody with the update have the autotune feature activated?


No but I Am Older Than Dirt!!! Don't Steal My Fame!!! :lol:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Looks like they need to update the title of this post -- 0x0452 for everybody except HR20-700, who will get 0x0456.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

richierich said:


> No but I Am Older Than Dirt!!! Don't Steal My Fame!!! :lol:


I'm game for a good challenge:

I'm old enough I remember wondering why they put a channel knob on the tv with 12 channels when we only got 1!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OlderNDirt said:


> I got mail today on my HR20-700 titled "Don't miss you favorite program" stating setting your receiver to automatically tune to your favorite show by selecting a future show in the guide, select autotune, then set autotune. I have not received the new software, but it would be nice if autotune is part of it.
> 
> Anybody with the update have the autotune feature activated?


I got 456 early this am, and the same message, and have "selected a future show from the guide", and see no option to "autotune". Record, yes, so I think this e-mail should be for the H 20's, not the HR20's.

Perhaps oddly, I wouldn't use autotune on the HR anyway; I watch everything from the recorder, even if virtually live.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

No 456 on either HR20 yet but still got the message. No autotune option on any screen.

According to the DirecTV website the mail was sent to DVR users in error. Autotune not available on DVRs.


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

I have two HR20-100s. The previous release created a problem where both of them got into a state where HD live and recorded videos would freeze (audio continued to play) and the only fix was a reboot. SD would still play fine.

I haven't had this problem in the new release. Glad to see something got fixed.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

on both my HR20-100's this morning.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

ATARI said:


> If it is an HR20-700, do nothing, as the update isn't being pushed to that model.


Not true. I got 452 in December and 456 Tuesday morning on my HR20-700.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If anyone wants to continue the autotune discussion try here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188745


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Not true. I got 452 in December and 456 Tuesday morning on my HR20-700.


I should have used the word 'currently' in there. As based on what I saw at DTV firmware watcher at the time I posted.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

One of my HR20-100s is stuck on the screen "searching for new software" followed by "software cannot be downloaded." I have rebooted a couple of times. What am I supposed to do next? I did not try to force the download.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

When are we going to get the You Tube option?

I know someone said it would wait until everyone has the update. Doesn't everyone have it now?


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Mine just updated today.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wisegoat said:


> When are we going to get the You Tube option?
> 
> I know someone said it would wait until everyone has the update. Doesn't everyone have it now?


If you have the 0456 SW then you already have it. Keyword search UTUB3ON.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Received 0x456 on my HR20-700 at around 3:15 a.m. this morning.

I noticed that all of my locals plus 502, 509, & 563 were removed from my favorites channels list after the update.


----------



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

Got it today at 3:00am


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

got it in pa. ox456 hr20-700 at 3:31 am


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR23 rebooted this morning, my thought was that DirecTV forced a reboot to enable the YouTube functionality.
But nothing was changed.
Hopefully, this isn't a sign of more serious problems.

BTW, there was no power glitch and the DVR is on a UPS.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

My HR20-700 got it today at 3:15 a.m. Remote response seems a bit faster, and the Smart Search is definitely not finding everything, as previously discussed. I haven't had time to test anything else yet. My To Do list was intact, as were all of my favorite channels, as far as I can tell.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> My HR20-700 got it today at 3:15 a.m. Remote response seems a bit faster, and the Smart Search is definitely not finding everything, as previously discussed. I haven't had time to test anything else yet. My To Do list was intact, as were all of my favorite channels, as far as I can tell.


I'd gladly trade a little speed for a properly working smart search!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

joed32 said:


> If you have the 0456 SW then you already have it. Keyword search UTUB3ON.


Yes, but there are no actual YouTube videos on my machine as of Thursday morning. Lots of categories listed but they all give no results.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

bflora said:


> I'd gladly trade a little speed for a properly working smart search!


Me 2!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joed32 said:


> If you have the 0456 SW then you already have it. Keyword search UTUB3ON.


Did that. What happens next?

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Do a Smart Search for a Youtube Name that you know exists like "Reverend Jim" and it will come up as "Reverend Jim" Keyword and next "Reverend Jim" Utube.

Select the Second One (which is "What does the Yellow Light Mean?") and play it. Very Cool. This Youtube Video was ranked one of the Funniest Ever!!! :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Do a Smart Search for a Youtube Name that you know exists like "Reverend Jim" and it will come up as "Reverend Jim" Keyword and next "Reverend Jim" Utube.
> 
> Select the Second One (which is "What does the Yellow Light Mean?") and play it. Very Cool. This Youtube Video was ranked one of the Funniest Ever!!! :lol:


Didn't work.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you type in UTUB3ON as in O (Alpha and Not Zero) so it will be UTUB 3 ON where 3 is the only number?

Then type in "Reverend Jim" and nothing will show up until you type in the whole name. Then you will see two lines and the second line with Reverend Jim will be followed by "youtube".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Did you type in UTUB3ON as in O (Alpha and Not Zero) so it will be UTUB 3 ON where 3 is the only number?


Yup, nothing happened as I expected. I then typed in Reverend Jim and just got "Reverend Jim" and the red button to search for Key Word.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Yup, nothing happened as I expected. I then typed in Reverend Jim and just got "Reverend Jim" and the red button to search for Key Word.
> 
> Rich


Just as a side note...

When this first was released....some reported it took minutes (and a few hours) to show up as an active capability on their units.

Perhaps check a search a bit later and see if it appears.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just as a side note...
> 
> When this first was released....some reported it took minutes (and a few hours) to show up as an active capability on their units.
> 
> Perhaps check a search a bit later and see if it appears.


OK, I'll also try a couple different 20-700s, I've been seeing some strange differences in some of them. For instance, when I hit the Record button while in the Playlist with the intention of recording SLs, some of my 700s take the normal two clicks of the Record button to make the selected item an SL and some go blank after two clicks. Then I click once more and it makes the SL. Odd that different HRs of the same model react differently.

Rich


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

And when you try it later go through the whole UTUB3ON thing again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joed32 said:


> And when you try it later go through the whole UTUB3ON thing again.


OK. I'm probably the only one this has happened to. Got the upgrade yesterday. My luck really sucks. One of the reasons I avoid Las Vegas and AC.

Rich


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

YouTube works on my R22, nothing on my HR20-700. Both have the newest software.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

rich584 said:


> OK. I'm probably the only one this has happened to. Got the upgrade yesterday. My luck really sucks. One of the reasons I avoid Las Vegas and AC.
> 
> Rich


Good luck to you, you will get it!


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I am getting nothing after doing the UTUB3On thing. HR24-200 on 0452 software


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

richierich said:


> Did you type in UTUB3ON as in O (Alpha and Not Zero) so it will be UTUB 3 ON where 3 is the only number?
> 
> Then type in "Reverend Jim" and nothing will show up until you type in the whole name. Then you will see two lines and the second line with Reverend Jim will be followed by "youtube".


Is DirecTV keeping the YouTube capability a secret from the average viewer?  I only know about it by following the threads in these forums.

It's a really neat feature. I pulled up some string band music from the Philadelphia Mummers Parade last night along with several Kristen Chenoweth songs. Not HD quality but not bad, either.  Previously I was hooking up my laptop computer to my TV set -- it has a PC setting -- to view YouTube videos.


----------



## mightymouse (Jun 4, 2007)

My newest HR20-700 picked up on UTUB3ON immediately, but my older one would not.

Tried menu reset, no help.

Tried Red Button Reset and got it working.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

RBR no help here...... Whatever, I guess I will wait it out. It's no big thing.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just as a side note...
> 
> When this first was released....some reported it took minutes (and a few hours) to show up as an active capability on their units.
> 
> Perhaps check a search a bit later and see if it appears.


Also note that when it first came out it was announced that it would not be active until everyone has the new release. If it was nevr working correctly, the same could be true here.

I have an HR22 with 456 and it has no You Tube functionality. Until it shows up in TVMail, I wouldn't consider it "Live" yet.


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, interestingly enough, I have three 20-700's. All have been updated with the new release. YouTube Search enabled on 1 of the three.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

When is D going to spend some time on the interface itself? They keep adding lots of good content to VOD but Smartsearch (and I hate to have to call it that as it is anything but) is really useless unless you know exactly what you are looking for. What we need is a REAL interface that allows you to BROWSE content when you really don't know exactly what you want. Adding content and then just stuffing it all into Smartsearch is: A-useless and B-frustrating for those of us that would like to explore the content.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> I am getting nothing after doing the UTUB3On thing. HR24-200 on 0452 software


You Need 0456 software.


----------



## lvman1081 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm getting YouTube on my 0x0452 software on HR21-100 as of 1-14-11. I did have to use UTUB3ON keyword. Plays great on my TV.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

My HR23-700 got 452 back in December and Youtube works. My HR20-700 got it last night but no Youtube.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

None of mine worked with 0452. Maybe the SW number isn't what is activating it.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Youtube is currently working on my HR21-200 (it has x452) but is not working on my HR20-700 (it has x456).


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Is DirecTV keeping the YouTube capability a secret from the average viewer?  I only know about it by following the threads in these forums.
> 
> It's a really neat feature. I pulled up some string band music from the Philadelphia Mummers Parade last night along with several Kristen Chenoweth songs. Not HD quality but not bad, either.  Previously I was hooking up my laptop computer to my TV set -- it has a PC setting -- to view YouTube videos.


I don't have the youtube show up in the search yet, but if you go to help and enter youtube in the search, there is a help section on it.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

youtube results started showing up after search for UTUB3ON, then a RBR and several hour wait.


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

YouTube is working on both of my DVR's. It would be nice if there were video quality options and the audio seems to click, but I just had to do the keyword search. The related video option is nice, but it's not clear whether "flag video" is something you do to an offensive video or something you want to keep.


----------



## billfx (Sep 27, 2002)

After this update, I no longer can turn off the circle of blue leds.. any ideas on I can turn them off again. Pushing and holding one arrow while pushing the other no longer works...

TIA


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

billfx said:


> After this update, I no longer can turn off the circle of blue leds.. any ideas on I can turn them off again. Pushing and holding one arrow while pushing the other no longer works...
> 
> TIA


I thought it was push and release left & right at the same time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billfx said:


> After this update, I no longer can turn off the circle of blue leds.. any ideas on I can turn them off again. Pushing and holding one arrow while pushing the other no longer works...
> 
> TIA


Try going to CBS or ABC or Fox, etc., and you should be able to turn it off.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> I thought it was push and release left & right at the same time.


It is. But if he was on one of the channels like ESPN he might not have been able to turn it off no matter what he did.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> It is. But if he was on one of the channels like ESPN he might not have been able to turn it off no matter what he did.
> 
> Rich


Never thought of that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Never thought of that.


I went thru that once, I learned. I was about to take the sledgehammer to the HR until someone told me what I was doing wrong.

Rich


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

rich584 said:


> It's a rare NR that causes no harm. I got it on my 24-500s and one of them now has a front panel that won't dim down properly. And I got it on my 21-700 and it really attacked that. I think I've got it straightened out now, but I had to do numerous resets on it. This NR seems to have the 21-700 in it's sights. Hope it has mercy on my precious 20-700s.
> 
> Rich


Has there been any other direction given for a "dim" HR20-700? I was traveling and tried to connect to my slingbox, but got a "weak signal" message and couldn't connect. I thought I needed to reboot the SLing, but when I got to the media closet and looked at the HR20-700 - I noticed it was "dim" blue. I tried several RBR as well as pulling the plug for a few minutes. Te plug pull seemed to work as I got to the welcome screen. However after a couple of blue screens with a "please wait" message, The TV screen went black - and the DVR just had it brightened blue lights spinning. It's now been spinning for about an hour. Do I need to keep retrying the RBR or Plug Pull or is there something else to do?

MArlen


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

marlen said:


> Has there been any other direction given for a "dim" HR20-700? I was traveling and tried to connect to my slingbox, but got a "weak signal" message and couldn't connect. I thought I needed to reboot the SLing, but when I got to the media closet and looked at the HR20-700 - I noticed it was "dim" blue. I tried several RBR as well as pulling the plug for a few minutes. Te plug pull seemed to work as I got to the welcome screen. However after a couple of blue screens with a "please wait" message, The TV screen went black - and the DVR just had it brightened blue lights spinning. It's now been spinning for about an hour. Do I need to keep retrying the RBR or Plug Pull or is there something else to do?
> 
> MArlen


Try pulling the plug and letting it sit without power for a few hours. That might work. I've never seen that particular problem. Interesting. Wonder if it had something to do with the Slingbox? Geez, I thought I'd seen everything that could go wrong with a 700.

*Question for anyone: What does a dim blue ring of LEDs mean?*

Rich


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Try pulling the plug and letting it sit without power for a few hours. That might work. I've never seen that particular problem. Interesting. Wonder if it had something to do with the Slingbox? Geez, I thought I'd seen everything that could go wrong with a 700.
> 
> *Question for anyone: What does a dim blue ring of LEDs mean?*
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich - I'll pull the plug for a couple hours and see what happens...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I have eight 20-700s, seven in use right now. I finally got the download the other day and didn't seem to have any problems. Until I looked at the UPL on one of my 24-500s. That was really screwed up. My MRV has been running faultlessly with eleven HRs on it for a few months.

My first thought was to blame the NR. Then it dawned on me that all seven 20-700s had rebooted at the same time. OK, that was the reason for the screwed up UPL. According to *VOS's* instructions, you can't reboot all your HRs at the same time to get your MRV working properly. You have to do it one by one. Took me a couple hours to get each 700 working properly.

This is gonna happen with every NR to those of us that have multiple HRs of the same model. Oh, goody. :lol:

Rich


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I have eight 20-700s, seven in use right now. I finally got the download the other day and didn't seem to have any problems. Until I looked at the UPL on one of my 24-500s. That was really screwed up. My MRV has been running faultlessly with eleven HRs on it for a few months.
> 
> My first thought was to blame the NR. Then it dawned on me that all seven 20-700s had rebooted at the same time. OK, that was the reason for the screwed up UPL. According to *VOS's* instructions, you can't reboot all your HRs at the same time to get your MRV working properly. You have to do it one by one. Took me a couple hours to get each 700 working properly.
> 
> ...


Yikes! And I thought I had it bad when the house looses power and I have to reset all the digital clocks


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

marlen said:


> Yikes! And I thought I had it bad when the house looses power and I have to reset all the digital clocks


I've got several of *these* digital clocks, I know it doesn't solve the problems with the stove and microwave clocks, but they are really great clocks and it does come in a version with a radio.

Rich


----------



## Shockee (Jan 18, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised to find You Tube enabled on my receiver. I'm not sure when this happened but I just entered "You Tube" as a keyword in the Search feature and then up came random lists of You Tube videos, mostly geared to "how to" etc. I then entered my You Tube user name as a keyword search and up popped all my videos!! Thanks D* for adding this feature. I can now conveniently watch my videos on the "big" screen.

Just as an aside, does anyone know what type of bit rate or resolution D* is using for You Tube videos? They look like they are somewhere between standard and high definition. Thanks.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Try pulling the plug and letting it sit without power for a few hours. That might work. I've never seen that particular problem. Interesting. Wonder if it had something to do with the Slingbox? Geez, I thought I'd seen everything that could go wrong with a 700.
> 
> *Question for anyone: What does a dim blue ring of LEDs mean?*
> 
> Rich


Okay...no go. Several hours with it unplugged - any no booting. Just the spinning blue lights. Any other suggestions before I call D*. Also - I'm out of my 2 year commitment and have the monthly maintenance service - do you know what I would be entitled to get as a replacement without re-upping the 2 year commitment?

Marlen


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

marlen said:


> Okay...no go. Several hours with it unplugged - any no booting. Just the spinning blue lights. Any other suggestions before I call D*. Also - I'm out of my 2 year commitment and have the monthly maintenance service - do you know what I would be entitled to get as a replacement without re-upping the 2 year commitment?
> 
> Marlen


Yup, you'll get the replacement without re-upping. Just make sure the CSR knows that you're aware that a replacement doesn't cause an immediate 2 year extension. Make sure you're talking to a PP CSR. As to what, you might get a 20-700, but you might get any of the other models. Make sure you tell the CSR you use OTA and you should get another 20-700.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Yup, you'll get the replacement without re-upping. Just make sure the CSR knows that you're aware that a replacement doesn't cause an immediate 2 year extension. Make sure you're talking to a PP CSR. As to what, you might get a 20-700, but you might get any of the other models. Make sure you tell the CSR you use OTA and you should get another 20-700.
> 
> Rich


Just posting to get back on this thread. Ignore it.

Rich


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Yup, you'll get the replacement without re-upping. Just make sure the CSR knows that you're aware that a replacement doesn't cause an immediate 2 year extension. Make sure you're talking to a PP CSR. As to what, you might get a 20-700, but you might get any of the other models. Make sure you tell the CSR you use OTA and you should get another 20-700.
> 
> Rich


I called earlier this morning and you're right. I did inquire as to not having to re-up - and he confirmed that no contract extension would be applied for a replacing a dead DVR and because of the product protection plan - no charges would be incurred. He did ask if I used OTA and I said Yes. I also asked why he asked and he did refer to the fact that some models do not have OTA - so I think we're good. Should be here by Saturday - in time for football Sunday! Thanks for the help.
Marlen


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

marlen said:


> I called earlier this morning and you're right. I did inquire as to not having to re-up - and he confirmed that no contract extension would be applied for a replacing a dead DVR and because of the product protection plan - no charges would be incurred. He did ask if I used OTA and I said Yes. I also asked why he asked and he did refer to the fact that some models do not have OTA - so I think we're good. Should be here by Saturday - in time for football Sunday! Thanks for the help.
> Marlen


When they replaced one of my receivers they sent an AM21 along to handle the OTA, so I wouldn't count on getting an HR20 box.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sbelmont said:


> When they replaced one of my receivers they sent an AM21 along to handle the OTA, so I wouldn't count on getting an HR20 box.


Unfortunately, you're right. But the odds on getting any replacement HR that actually works correctly are not good, so he might go thru a couple and end up with what he wants.

Rich


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Unfortunately, you're right. But the odds on getting any replacement HR that actually works correctly are not good, so he might go thru a couple and end up with what he wants.
> 
> Rich


you guys are bringin me down.....here I'm expecting some brand spankin new HR20-700 and now I'm feeling not so much...we'll see what shows up...then we may have to talk about a return strategy until I get what I want....

Marlen


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

marlen said:


> you guys are bringin me down.....here I'm expecting some brand spankin new HR20-700 and now I'm feeling not so much...we'll see what shows up...then we may have to talk about a return strategy until I get what I want....
> 
> Marlen


I really would be shocked if you got a brand new 20-700. I'd be surprised if you got a 20-700 replacement that worked properly. If you get too depressed, PM me.

Rich


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I really would be shocked if you got a brand new 20-700. I'd be surprised if you got a 20-700 replacement that worked properly. If you get too depressed, PM me.
> 
> Rich


Ill be sure to do that...thanks.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

marlen said:


> you guys are bringin me down.....here I'm expecting some *brand spankin new HR20-700 *and now I'm feeling not so much...we'll see what shows up...then we may have to talk about a return strategy until I get what I want....
> 
> Marlen


I don't think there is such a thing as a spankin new HR20-700. The model is about four years old.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a spankin new HR20-700. The model is about four years old.


Astronomically high odds against that happening. Just getting one that works properly would be against the odds.

Rich


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

mightymouse said:


> My newest HR20-700 picked up on UTUB3ON immediately, but my older one would not.
> 
> Tried menu reset, no help.
> 
> Tried Red Button Reset and got it working.


I tried it and it worked almost immediately. I know it is a dtv feature they just added, but how does a regular joe know about this stuff. Most users don't look at this forum, so it is supposed to appear magically? The notification process on lots of D* stuff is weeks and months behind implementation. Doesn't say much about corporate management does it?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

wxguy said:


> I tried it and it worked almost immediately. I know it is a dtv feature they just added, but how does a regular joe know about this stuff. Most users don't look at this forum, so it is supposed to appear magically? The notification process on lots of D* stuff is weeks and months behind implementation. Doesn't say much about corporate management does it?


Then again, perhaps that gives them more time to shake out any bugs before the larger majority of their users know about the feature. Maybe management does know what they are doing.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Joe doesn't know about 30 SKIP or other features that you can only find out about on sites like this either.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wxguy said:


> I tried it and it worked almost immediately. I know it is a dtv feature they just added, but how does a regular joe know about this stuff. Most users don't look at this forum, so it is supposed to appear magically? The notification process on lots of D* stuff is weeks and months behind implementation. Doesn't say much about corporate management does it?


Ever hear much about corporate management as regards D*?

Rich


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a spankin new HR20-700. The model is about four years old.


Point taken - so would they send me a more updated model?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

marlen said:


> Point taken - so would they send me a more updated model?


The only HRs better than a 20-700 are the 24s. Well, the 24s are faster, whether they hold up as well is still unknown.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

marlen said:


> Point taken - so would they send me a more updated model?


You might get a Refurbished HR20-700 or some other comparable refurbished model. Depends upon what is in stock.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

richierich said:


> You might get a Refurbished HR20-700 or some other comparable refurbished model. Depends upon what is in stock.


That would be fine as long as it works, is an HD DVR with the same amount of disc space, connects to the internet and has OTA......


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

rebooted & still no you tube,, have updated software.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

marlen said:


> That would be fine as long as it works, is an HD DVR with the same amount of disc space, connects to the internet and has OTA......


The HR20's are the only DVR's that have OTA built-in. I believe the HR22 and HR23 have slightly larger hard disks and the HR24 has a much larger hard disk.

"as long as it works" is a key point here...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> The HR20's are the only DVR's that have OTA built-in. I believe the HR22 and HR23 have slightly larger hard disks and the HR24 has a much larger hard disk.
> 
> "as long as it works" is a key point here...


However I believe they will send you an AM21 Free if they can't send you an HR20 as you will need to get OTA.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

My hr20-700 seems to be having more audio glitches lately. Wonder if it's 0x456?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hr 21s got Youtube today. SW is 0452 but they did get reset over night. Did not need to use the code, it just came on by itself.


----------



## DanL (Jul 7, 2003)

Haven't been on this forum in a long time. I've got the WH DVR setup with a H24-100 and 2 H21-200. 
The H21-200 in master bedroom has had to be unplugged a couple times to get it to turn on but last
night that didn't work. Unplugged overnight and also hit reset button but no luck.

Any ideas?

If I have to replace the unit I think I'll just get another H24 so I can see the on demand menu in that room.
Are there any issues with doing that?


----------



## DanL (Jul 7, 2003)

Well I swapped out the dead receiver with one from another room and at least have TV in the master bedroom again.
I noticed the dead one is cool to touch while the other boxes are warm. I'm guessing a dead power supply.

Now to see if I can get another H24 DVR for a replacement.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Is UTube now working? If so, how do you use it?


----------



## styrum (Nov 11, 2007)

jmkinny said:


> I have (3) HR24 with ESATA RAID 1 (MS2UTN+B) that have been working flawlessly since I got them in October. I don't know what software was running then, but I got 0x452 yesterday morning and none of them will work in RAID 1 mode. If I pull one of the drives and change to JBOD mode, the HR24 will boot up normally. In RAID 1 mode (with 1 or 2 drives) it doesn't boot up (doesn't get past the "Almost There..." screen). So now, I have no backup for my hard drives, which was the main reason for getting the ESATA.


The RAIDON|GR3630-2S-SB2+ box didn't work for me with HR24/500 and 0x452 firmware. A WD15EVDS drive that works fine in a single drive Vantec enclosure doesn't work when put into this RAIDON box either alone or in a pair with WD15EURS. The box successfully duplicated the WD15EVDS to WD15EURS though. So, when I put the EURS drive into the Vantec enclosure, it worked! Looks like 0x452 indeed killed the ability for HR24 to work with this box too.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

alv said:


> Is UTube now working? If so, how do you use it?


YouTube hasn't worked on ANY of my receivers in weeks.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

3 HR20s and 2 HR21s and YouTube is working on all of them. The HR20s got a SW upgrade and I needed to type in the Keyword search to activate it. The HR21s just reset a few days ago and it worked.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the reset is the key. My HR22 on 456 and HR24 on 452 both have it now, and both only started working after doing the UTUB3ON search, then a reset (1 was RBR the other menu so I don't think it matters which). I had done the UTUB3ON several times over weeks on both and nothing. Wasn't until resetting that it turned on.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've seen other complain, but now stuttering has started on my HR21-100. I used to be able to hit the pause button for a second while watching live TV, but now that trick does not even help. Nothing seems to help. As the month has progressed, it is getting worse. 

I tried a BRS and that seemded to help for a little while. Any suggestions.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tas3986 said:


> I've seen other complain, but now stuttering has started on my HR21-100. I used to be able to hit the pause button for a second while watching live TV, but now that trick does not even help. Nothing seems to help. As the month has progressed, it is getting worse.
> 
> I tried a BRS and that seemded to help for a little while. Any suggestions.


Do you have MRV? Stuttering is a symptom of a bad DECA module.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> I think the reset is the key. My HR22 on 456 and HR24 on 452 both have it now, and both only started working after doing the UTUB3ON search, then a reset (1 was RBR the other menu so I don't think it matters which). I had done the UTUB3ON several times over weeks on both and nothing. Wasn't until resetting that it turned on.


Yes, look at the Post below as he did the same thing with a Reset to fix his.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2684136#post2684136


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

My HR20-700s got 456 recently (not sure what day). I was watching a show via MRV and the server HR20-700 locked up. I did a RBR and it got stuck on 'receiver self check'. I unplugged it etc and still it would get stuck there. It would not enter diagnostic mode either. I finally tried re-downloading the software, but it once again got stuck at the receiver self test screen. I left it on that screen while I came here to see if there were any issues. Finally after about 5+ minutes it continued on and finished rebooting. I did see someone else say theirs stayed on that screen for a while.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

HR21-200 with 0x452.
This started when 0x452 came down.

Example 1: I am watching 241, Spike, in the afternoon and initiate Double Play as usual. I pause DP, go to channel 4 to catch the local news at 5 pm. On channel 4 I pause at around 4:50 pm, and switch back to Spike with DP.
After 5 pm I switch to channel 4 and watch some news. When the buffer is gone I pause channel 4 and watch something on the list while the buffer refreshes. I pause the show on the list and exit to live TV. 
Live TV has changed to another channel that I was watching earlier (not Spike or channel 4) and I've missed the local news. DP now switches between Spike and the other channel it chose to switch to.

Example 2: I'm watching whatever channel and no DP is activated. A bit before 5 pm I change channel to a local channel for news and pause.
I watch something on the list for awhile and exit the list to watch the local news. Again the channel has switched back to the channel I was on before I changed to a local channel and I have missed the news.
I hate this SW release.


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

Tom_S said:


> Caller-ID on my HR24-500 only works a day or two after a reboot.


I'm having this same problem. Caller ID only works for a day or two after a reboot. Started immediately after the latest software release. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

skiingj said:


> I'm having this same problem. Caller ID only works for a day or two after a reboot. Started immediately after the latest software release. Anyone else experiencing this?


I gave up on CID a long time ago. All my phones have it and I don't need it on my TV screen.

Rich


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

rich584 said:


> I gave up on CID a long time ago. All my phones have it and I don't need it on my TV screen.
> 
> Rich


CID has been working just fine since I received my HR24-500 six months ago and has been working the last few years of my HR-20-700.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

skiingj said:


> CID has been working just fine since I received my HR24-500 six months ago and has been working the last few years of my HR-20-700.


I have twelve HRs and it works on some of them. I don't really bother trying to get the other ones working. This seems to be an ongoing problem and it's really not essential to me.

Rich


----------



## John127 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to this thread, I found out about and got YouTube working. It's so nice to have all the home movies that I've put on YouTube a click away on our TV!


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

John127 said:


> Thanks to this thread, I found out and got YouTube working. It's so nice to have all my home movies that I've put on YouTube a click away on our TV.


I still can't figure out how you can tell if your unit has the YouTube feature. I got the update a few weeks ago on my HR20-700, I had previously done the UTUB3ON keyword search to no avail, and the unit has been reset several times this week, thanks to the snowstorm and power outages. When I go to SmartSearch, I don't see anything different. What should I see to confirm that the YouTube feature is working? Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> I still can't figure out how you can tell if your unit has the YouTube feature. I got the update a few weeks ago on my HR20-700, I had previously done the UTUB3ON keyword search to no avail, and the unit has been reset several times this week, thanks to the snowstorm and power outages. When I go to SmartSearch, I don't see anything different. What should I see to confirm that the YouTube feature is working? Thanks.


Eileen, I usually test with a search for APPLE<space> that will show both a "Keyword" search and a "YouTube" search in the results, if YouTube is working.

Sometimes after a new CE, it takes several days for YouTube to show up. Not sure why. E.g., YouTube was working fine on my HR20-700, prior to last night's CE. It's not working now.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Steve said:


> Eileen, I usually test with a search for APPLE<space> that will show both a "Keyword" search and a "YouTube" search in the results, if YouTube is working.
> 
> Sometimes after a new CE, it takes several days for YouTube to show up. Not sure why. E.g., YouTube was working fine on my HR20-700, prior to last night's CE. It's not working now.


Thank you, I did the APPLE<SPC> search and it did come up with YouTube results, so I guess the feature is working. But I still don't see how I can view my YouTube videos. Do I have to enter the exact video title? (Keyword didn't work.)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> Thank you, I did the APPLE<SPC> search and it did come up with YouTube results, so I guess the feature is working. But I still don't see how I can view my YouTube videos. Do I have to enter the exact video title? (Keyword didn't work.)


If you arrow over and select the "APPLE YouTube" result, it should expand to a list of videos for Apple. You can select any one of those to play. If it lists the _Apple Introduces Revolutionary New..._ result, you might enjoy watching it. It always makes me LOL.


----------



## John127 (Oct 15, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> Thank you, I did the APPLE<SPC> search and it did come up with YouTube results, so I guess the feature is working. But I still don't see how I can view my YouTube videos. Do I have to enter the exact video title? (Keyword didn't work.)


If you want to see your own videos you have uploaded, just use "smart search" to search for your YouTube user name - click the YouTube result, NOT the keyword result - you should then see a list of your videos. You'll then be able to select a "More From..." option from one of your videos and will have all your clips on a scrolling list. Very cool!


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

John127 said:


> If you want to see your own videos you have uploaded, just use "smart search" to search for your YouTube user name - click the YouTube result, NOT the keyword result - you should then see a list of your videos. You'll then be able to select a "More From..." option from one of your videos and will have all your clips on a scrolling list. Very cool!


Thank you - that wasn't very intuitive to me, but your instructions were perfect, and it works! It is very cool.


----------



## John127 (Oct 15, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> Thank you - that wasn't very intuitive to me, but your instructions were perfect, and it works! It is very cool.


Glad you got it working. And it IS very cool! Best new feature DirecTV has added in a long time.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> My HR20-700s got 456 recently (not sure what day). I was watching a show via MRV and the server HR20-700 locked up. I did a RBR and it got stuck on 'receiver self check'. I unplugged it etc and still it would get stuck there. It would not enter diagnostic mode either. I finally tried re-downloading the software, but it once again got stuck at the receiver self test screen. I left it on that screen while I came here to see if there were any issues. Finally after about 5+ minutes it continued on and finished rebooting. I did see someone else say theirs stayed on that screen for a while.


We just had an extended power outage here. Once again that one HR20-700 sat on the receiver self check for about 5 minutes before continuing on. Once it finished booting, it works fine and the UI diagnostics pass.

If it was a hard drive issue, the unit would at least go into the diagnostic mode (at the receiver sef check screen), but it just sits on the 'entering diagonsic mode' for about 5 minutes before it enters. Once you do get into diagnostics, all of the tests pass.

This release has screwed up something.
:nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

poppo said:


> We just had an extended power outage here. Once again that one HR20-700 sat on the receiver self check for about 5 minutes before continuing on. Once it finished booting, it works fine and the UI diagnostics pass.
> 
> If it was a hard drive issue, the unit would at least go into the diagnostic mode (at the receiver sef check screen), but it just sits on the 'entering diagonsic mode' for about 5 minutes before it enters. Once you do get into diagnostics, all of the tests pass.
> 
> ...


Rare, indeed, is the NR that doesn't screw up something.

Rich


----------



## dcarter4 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey All,

A client of mine has 2 HR21-Pro's that are out of warranty. Both units have video problems. One unit has flickering (of and on) and another unit goes
blank (sporadically).

Does anyone know where they can be repaired?

The online retailer and DTV are useless.

HELP!!

(already contacted weaknees)

D


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Check and see what manufacturer it is, and contact them. I dont recall which one make the HR21PRO's


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would contact Weaknees.Com as they have sold them and also know how to replace bad hard drives and bad power supply units which may be the case as they only last 4 to 5 years depending on heat and other factors.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dcarter4 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> A client of mine has 2 HR21-Pro's that are out of warranty. Both units have video problems. One unit has flickering (of and on) and another unit goes
> blank (sporadically).
> ...


You might try putting an external HDD on them. If that works on either of them, you've ruled out problems with the HRs themselves and probably have internal HDD problems. The external HDD will effectively bypass the internal drive. Simple, cheap way to troubleshoot. If that doesn't work, you might try replacing them with D*'s replacement service. I gather your client didn't want to bother with D*'s Protection Plan?

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Or if you have a spare small hard drive you could install it and see if it works and if it does then buy a 2TB Drive and install it and you are Good To Go!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Or if you have a spare small hard drive you could install it and see if it works and if it does then buy a 2TB Drive and install it and you are Good To Go!!!


I've never really understood why the 21Pros were sold and all the other HRs (except for MDU folks and D* employees) were leased. I realize that they were meant for rack systems, but does that explain why someone had to pay full price to get one?

Rich


----------



## dcarter4 (Jul 26, 2006)

dcarter4 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> A client of mine has 2 HR21-Pro's that are out of warranty. Both units have video problems. One unit has flickering (of and on) and another unit goes
> blank (sporadically).
> ...


They are made by Samsung. You guys think the video problem is caused by the HD's?? How's that related?

TIA


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If it is not the hard drive then it could be a Power Supply Unit going bad or acting marginally which Weaknees should be able to repair and I would eliminate the hard drive being the issue first by replacing it with a small drive and if that works take out that drive and buy a 2 TB drive and install it and you are back in business.


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

Everything you watch on a DVR - even "live" stuff - is buffered by the hard drive. If the drive has issues, it will affect whatever you're trying to watch, even if it's live and you're not making a recording of it.

- Chip



dcarter4 said:


> They are made by Samsung. You guys think the video problem is caused by the HD's?? How's that related?
> 
> TIA


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dcarter4 said:


> They are made by Samsung. You guys think the video problem is caused by the HD's?? How's that related?
> 
> TIA


I doubt that it is the HDDs that are at fault, it's probably the HRs themselves, but I'd still try a cheap external drive just to make sure. Can't hurt, and at least you'd have something to tell your client.

Rich


----------



## dcarter4 (Jul 26, 2006)

Got it! Thanks guys!!

Dwayne


----------



## retired flyer (Nov 12, 2007)

DTV replaced my 21 with a HR24 free.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

My HR20-700 took a new update 0x048. At same time my HR24-500 updated but still 0x047. 0x047 was what I think it was before so not sure if the update failed on my HR24.


----------



## lvman1081 (Feb 12, 2009)

My HR24-500 just got update 0x457 today.


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

My 24-500 got it as well. My 21-100 showed the blue ring, but didn't get anything. Both seem to be functioning correctly.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Please continue the discussion here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189899


----------

